# question about cycle



## NinaAngela (Mar 4, 2005)

I have gotten my period 3 times the last 6 weeks. I have just recently began a new diet of high-fiber, and no wheat. Im also really stressed out, and the in the past have usually skipped a month because of that. Im a little scared. made an app with the doctor. Could it just be stress??Angela


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be stress, but sounds like something that needs to be checked out to be sure.If you are getting old enough sometimes the hormone flux of getting ready for menopause can do some funky things to period frequency and length.K.


----------



## NinaAngela (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm only 22, definately too early for that =). You always respond to all my posts. You are one of the most helpful people on this board. Thank you.Angela


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep. I think you should be checked out too. Is it a full period or just break through bleeding? And are you on the pill or depo or anything?Good luck at the doctors. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

It could be stress but go to the doctor just to make sure.


----------



## 23705 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi, I've recently started taking spasmonal (3 times daily) and since I've been taking it I had a period that lasted over 3 weeks, very light but very slow. I've never had this happen before and wondered if the two events were related, i.e. has this happened to anyone else on here?Thanks.


----------

